# Anyone know what brand of stove this is? PIC



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 15, 2011)

He wants $200 for it and 12' of pipe.

Thanks
BIH


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 15, 2011)

Is something written on that name plate in front, or on a plate on the back?


----------



## szmaine (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but I like it.
It has a vintage parlor stove look to it...


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 15, 2011)

Seller wrote back.   It was made by Comforter wood works.  Not familiar with them.

Thanks
BIH


----------



## HotCoals (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice piece to look at if cleaned up..but I doubt a serious burner..no glass either.


----------



## szmaine (Feb 15, 2011)

Found an older thread - might be useful...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/12234/#136497

and here's another on ebay-

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMFORTER-STOVE-WORKS-WOOD-COAL-BURNING-STOVE-/330530677686


----------



## szmaine (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you know if it comes with coal grates?


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 15, 2011)

HotCoals said:
			
		

> Nice piece to look at if cleaned up..but I doubt a serious burner..no glass either.




Looking for a stove for my pole barn.  Yes I was hoping for something with glass.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 16, 2011)

szmaine said:
			
		

> Found an older thread - might be useful...
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/12234/#136497
> 
> ...




Nice pics on the ebay link!


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 16, 2011)

szmaine said:
			
		

> Do you know if it comes with coal grates?




Not sure


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 16, 2011)

I would have put this in the classic forum but I thought it was older than 1969

BIH


----------



## webbie (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys beat me to it - A comforter, circa 1979-82 or so.

https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/ads/source/comforter_ad.html


----------



## webbie (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it took 7" pipe, which might be a pain if you have to install an insulated chimney - check it out.
Otherwise, 200 seems like a decent price - it is a good stove.


----------



## webbie (Feb 16, 2011)

Trivia - the company which put the stove out was part of a Christian Commune of sorts called the Abundant Life Farm.
There is a store today of the same name - which probably was tied in because their logo is the same as I remember (and you might see similar birds on the stove design)....

http://www.abundantlifestoves.com/History.asp

The enclosed pic of the stove label has the Abundant Life name on it......

I started a Wiki Entry...will see if I have any other material.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 16, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Trivia - the company which put the stove out was part of a Christian Commune of sorts called the Abundant Life Farm.
> There is a store today of the same name - which probably was tied in because their logo is the same as I remember (and you might see similar birds on the stove design)....
> 
> http://www.abundantlifestoves.com/History.asp
> ...




Interesting.  On one of the ebay pics I saw a Christian fish symbol on the bottom corner of one of the end shots.  Made me wonder.

Thanks


----------

